# Off Square Window Casement (pair)



## cw64 (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm making a window casement and the frame needs to be slightly larger at the top than the bottem. Are there more ways to make it square up other than making the frame joins slightly further in at the top?
The frame will be sitting in sime nice old timbers and having (filled) gaps between the frame and the existing timber is not an ideal solution.
Is making the frame with non parallel sides possible? Or would that make fitting the windows a nightmare?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*yes, yes and yes....*

Your best bet is to compromise the angles on either side and make a filler wedge to seal it. Use a squared rectangle with parallel sides at 90 degrees. Unless one side is vertical and the other side is angled, that's what I'd do. If you start making non-parallel sides you can't stop. The glass has to be cut with angled sides and everything is a pain.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I understand that you are making the casement frame. Not the actual windows.

I would make the window opening rectangular with all corners 90 degrees. I would make he outside of the frame exactly fit the rough opening.

If you are making the actual windows then also make then rectangular. Fill the gap on each side(or only one side if appropriate) to make the opening rectangular. That is use the wedge(s) as suggested above.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think the window and casement frame should be made square regardless of what the house is. Is the window starting to come apart at the bottom is the reason for the discrepancy? If so I would try to reglue it. If not I would trim the window where ever needed to make it square. Then make the frame to fit.


----------



## cw64 (Nov 28, 2016)

woodnthings said:


> If you start making non-parallel sides you can't stop.


That was my main concern. I came to the conclusion earlier that keeping the frame square and adding a bit of extra trim around the edge was the best option. Just wanted to see if there was another one.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## cw64 (Nov 28, 2016)

Steve Neul said:


> I think the window and casement frame should be made square regardless of what the house is. Is the window starting to come apart at the bottom is the reason for the discrepancy?


No it's just an old building with wonky lines


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

cw64 said:


> No it's just an old building with wonky lines


Even in some of the new houses built today there are windows going into spaces with wonky lines, trim covers a lot of things. :smile3:


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Glass is a real issue..it's really tough to get tiny slivers off at odd angles if not downright impossible. Best to square it all from jump than trying to make the glass fit.. I've wasted a lot of glass trying to fit square pegs into round holes..


----------

